# I call It the flip feeder



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

This is a new feeder I made to be able to feed your birds from your feed room or even outside the loft If you put a cover over it. You can make It as long as you wish mines 3' and there is a divider on one hole I will use for grit. Its simple It sets in your wall you just fill It from your hallway and just flip it inside and they feed. When your ready pull the handle and bring the feed back to your side.


Hallway side









Fill hear









Flip it to feed


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, really nice, any plans on making and selling these at request?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

You should submit for a patent. Very nice.


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

WOW!! Very nice! I love it. What a great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

THANKS EVERYONE. It just can to me while feeding my birds the other day. I wanted to feed my birds without going in and disturbing them.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know what type of pigeons you have, but if you have homers I believe that it is important to handle them often. Also to feed them in person. Shaking a can filled with seed, or "calling" them, or even whistling.

All to get them to trap quicker.

I really believe better pigeons racing pigeons will result, if they are observed and handled on an almost daily basis. They enjoy human company and their offspring will also. If they are just in the loft or cage and have little contact with their keeper, then they will be more wild and uncontrollable.

Just my opinion. 

But I really do like your feeding box/drawer.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

That feeder is really pretty! great desine! mind if i copy it?

Kevin


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We've been planning on putting in some outside feeders sort of like this, in the loft, for quite some time. Some of our individual cages used to have rabbit feeders that were filled from outside the cage. The only reason I've been holding off on the loft ones is because I also feel it's important to feed them in the cage. It helps them learn you mean food.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> We've been planning on putting in some outside feeders sort of like this, in the loft, for quite some time. Some of our individual cages used to have rabbit feeders that were filled from outside the cage. The only reason I've been holding off on the loft ones is because I also feel it's important to feed them in the cage. It helps them learn you mean food.


You can have one that you can use when you go away and someone else has to feed for you. I have racing pigeons but I don't race them I just take them away and wait for them to return. My loft is 3x6 not much room to mingle with the birds. Its like that movie The Birds when I go in there LOL The guy I got them from said they were wild and should be that way that they racing birds not show birds


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Great looking feeder


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Very nice feeder you made. I agree with conditionfreak, you should get a patent on it.*


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

This is what I started out with I made a short one out of cardboard and then tore it apart and used it as a pattern. The only thing is getting the pivot point at the right place


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

yopigeonguy said:


> That feeder is really pretty! great desine! mind if i copy it?
> 
> Kevin


 Kevin You can copy it if you like


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

LOL thanks!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice Looking!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Great Idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice job once again....


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think I will put a latch on each side on the side that slides in the wall .That will make it removable from the wall for emptying and cleaning. I also plan on putting it under the bottom nest box which will act as a cover for the feeder


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> I don't know what type of pigeons you have, but if you have homers I believe that it is important to handle them often. Also to feed them in person. Shaking a can filled with seed, or "calling" them, or even whistling.
> 
> All to get them to trap quicker.
> 
> ...


I have to agree. The more you handle them and the more accustomed to you they are, the better. Feeding them shouldn't disturb them. They should learn to look forward to your coming in to feed them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would have to say If you had a large loft you would not disturb them but my loft now is 3x6 and has 16 birds in it at this time there is not much room in there to feed the birds .I always feed them through the small door in the back. The new loft is 6x8 a little more room to move around in this one I would love to have a large loft but my yard is to small so I will make do like most everyone does. I am fortunate to have enough funds to build nice lofts just not enough land.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I would have to say If you had a large loft you would not disturb them but my loft now is 3x6 and has 16 birds in it at this time there is not much room in there to feed the birds .I always feed them through the small door in the back. The new loft is 6x8 a little more room to move around in this one I would love to have a large loft but my yard is to small so I will make do like most everyone does. I am fortunate to have enough funds to build nice lofts just not enough land.


Sorry. I agree with everyone else. You're feeder is great. You SHOULD patent it. You're pretty damned handy.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Sorry. I agree with everyone else. You're feeder is great. You SHOULD patent it. You're pretty damned handy.


Sometimes thats not a good thing when my wife hands me that to do list and she knows I can do everything on it. LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Sometimes thats not a good thing when my wife hands me that to do list and she knows I can do everything on it. LOL


Makes her a lucky woman.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

To Shadybug Loft, Your flip feeder is a great idea but I would use it only in the breeders section because breeders need feed in front of them while rasing youngsters. The race team on the other hand need direct contact with their team leader. I feel young bird team as well as old racing team need to be fed by hand and handled almost daily.
I agree with Condition Freak. Otherwise your racers will be afraid or nervous when you come in the loft.
I hope you liked the two sites I gave you to look at about ventilation and loft design.
Again all the best in your endevors to come.
Greek Boy


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Greek Boy said:


> To Shadybug Loft, Your flip feeder is a great idea but I would use it only in the breeders section because breeders need feed in front of them while rasing youngsters. The race team on the other hand need direct contact with their team leader. I feel young bird team as well as old racing team need to be fed by hand and handled almost daily.
> I agree with Condition Freak. Otherwise your racers will be afraid or nervous when you come in the loft.
> I hope you liked the two sites I gave you to look at about ventilation and loft design.
> Again all the best in your endevors to come. I am building a breeding loft. So the feeder will work fine for that. If you used it in a flying loft you could still hand feed some and use the feeder. I fly my birds and take them away at different distances for the fun of it. and don't really care how long they take to get back. But most of the time there home before me. I don't have time to belong to a flying club. I do belong to a show club but there's only a couple shows a year and with my work schedule its hard for me to make some of those shows. The sites helped a lot thanks. again.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

To Shadybug Loft, 
I'm glad you found the sites helpful. I understand completely about not racing and just enjoying your birds the way you want. Besides, racing can be very demanding of you and your time, especially when it comes to your famlies time. Not to mention the stress. We both know how addictive this sport can get. I am glad to see that you want to care for your birds and do all you can to keep a healthy team. If I can help you in any way feel free to write and do so. Again all the best to you and yours including your birds.
Again great feeder. you have some fantastic ideas and great construction skills.
Greek Boy


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts: You are just a wonderful and talented person and you have shared some wonderful ideas with us as well as your building constructions. I am sure all of us here on pigeon-talk really appreciate this--for I do...Keep them coming because they are wonderful--and thank you....love your feeder......c.hert


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks greek boy . I really Don't know where my skills come from I'm not a carpenter my dad was a welder all his life till he retired. My mom was a stay at home mom I have always had the ability that if i see something done I can do it and do it well. Over the years I worked alot around new home builders I was a chief operator for a water department and water line inspector. That is how i got around new home construction now I'm a water treatment plant operator.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks c.hert I don't mind sharing what I know with anyone If It will help someone. It makes me feel good to share my ideas with everyone. I got the next 4 days off. Got my door done. I want to finish my sheeting on the roof. I will post pic sometime this weekend


----------

